# Compassion my a$$... My med story



## Torontoke

Im not sure if this is the right place to post this, or if anyone will even care to read it but i just had to type it out if for no other readon than to just get it off my chest.

Over the last couple yrs i have been experiencing more and more lower back pain. In june of last yr i was on a job site working away and when i picked something up i felt a tear in my lower back and couldnt stand up.
The next morning i went to the hospital and they said i had pulled a bunch of the muscles that run vertically. 
They sent me for catscan and mri.
And it turns out i have arthritis in my lower back and 4 bulging discs.
I was put on light duties and was on them til dec.
On a rainy morning going to work i was in a head on collision after another driver decided to risk my life beating me into a driveway.
    It has caused more damage to my back now upper, my neck is still tight.
I have a psycotherapist for my depression and anxiety.
Havent been allowed or able to work since dec.
So far i have switched family doctors, seen a physiotherapist, psycotherapist, massage therapist, accupunturist and a chiropractor.
Absolutely nothing gives me any lasting relief from the pain or spasms in my back except marijuana.
  Not one of the doctors ive seen would even hear me out about filling out my paperwork for a pot script. But no one flinches when i tell them i have a 200 a month percocet script.
Well after go through a million websites i found a dr in bc who would gladly do my paperwork for a small compassionate fee of $550.
Unfortunately i only receive exactly my rent amount from my insurance company so thats out.
The other day i was at the flea market and theres a guy with a both who proceeds to tell me that he specializes in getting people scripts.
He has a friend thats a dr and thats all he does. Apparently even if u only get migraines he can guarantee anyone a script for a small fee of 250.
   Now in what possible way does it make sense that someone like me with 4 maybe 5 of the criteria health canada requires cant get his papers filled but anyone with a migraine and 250 to burn can get it no questions asked.

Ridiculous
The fact that everyone and everything now a days is a giant cash grab saddens me the most. I am forced to brake the law because i cant afford not too.
I know that this was perhaps another waste of my time but it made me feel better for a few minutes


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

GL getting your card man...   hopefully sooner then later...


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck is right, that is horrible that you have had to go thru all of this. It is a plant, right...sheesh,   Don't give up.


----------



## Torontoke

Thanks i will gladly take all the luck i can.
Unfortunately the only way i can get my card is if i win the lottery.

The thing that pisses me off the most is everyone using the term compassion.
The fact is no one seems to have compassion anymore


----------



## Hackerman

It's all about the money, my friend. If it wasn't for the massive amount of money being created by this legal pot thing, it would never be legal anywhere.

It's an open floodgate of money. That's all anyone cares about.


----------



## kaotik

only think they care for is their wallets man
canada's in a sad state ATM 

i feel for ya.. glad you got the cahones to do what needs to be done for yourself. it's so depressing all the others like you relying on this fraudulent system.

unjust laws need to be broken.


----------



## Torontoke

And to make matters worse most canadians are to cowardly to stand up and fight back.
I will grow my own without feeling guilt or nervous and hope i dont get busted but even if i do i have nothing to lose so i will gladly stand up in a court and have a judge look at my file and try to find fault with something ive done.
I dont care if i have to spend the rest of my life fighting for my rights i will.
  Id almost love to go to court just so i could argue and hopefully win then id make the government pay for my script too or my benefits.


----------



## orangesunshine

what a crock---bummer you have to deal with all that nonsense---imo---you should build a medical file of all ailments visits prescriptions etc.. so that when and if that day does come u be standing before the judge for possession you got your medical documentation in order to show you are treating yourself/self medicating cause them S.O.B 's be giving you the run around


----------



## Hackerman

We should all be grateful that it's all about the money. If there was no money in it, do you think the politicians would have any reason to legalize it?

All the money associated with legal pot is the vehicle by which we are finally getting pot legalized in this country.

We better hope they don't decide to just legalize CBD pot (or derivatives) and keep THC pot  illegal. The floodgates are open and the money is moving way too fast for anything like that now but, who knows what the future may bring.

Pay the $250, get your card, get on the machine.


----------



## Torontoke

If it was that easy i would have just paid it and been done with it.
So do i not pay my rent or not buy groceries? Think my landlord will understand lol.


----------



## Hackerman

If you don't have the $250 for the card, you probably don't have the money for the cannabis either. LOL If I were you, I would stop paying the rent. Then, you'll have enough for the card, the pot and some left over for the munchies. LOL

Just kidding, bud. I am sympathetic.


----------



## kaotik

Hackerman said:


> We should all be grateful that it's all about the money. If there was no money in it, do you think the politicians would have any reason to legalize it?
> 
> All the money associated with legal pot is the vehicle by which we are finally getting pot legalized in this country.
> 
> We better hope they don't decide to just legalize CBD pot (or derivatives) and keep THC pot  illegal. The floodgates are open and the money is moving way too fast for anything like that now but, who knows what the future may bring.
> 
> Pay the $250, get your card, get on the machine.


if there were no money in it.. they'd likely leave us alone.
i do honestly wonder if we'll ever see cultivation legal.. the landscape of the med system screams for just sales to be legal (if anything)


----------



## Torontoke

Well the government says the main reason the are trying to overhaul the whole program is to phase out organized crime and drug dealers.
But that a load of bullshit.
If they wanted to get rid of the organized crime and dealers than the smartest thing they could do is plant it everywhere and flood the market then instead of 200 an oz it would be worthless because who would buy what they could just grab at the side of the road.

Its another one of those situations where a politician can put a nonsensical spin on something that is obviously a lie.
Everyone will vote for trudeau because he says he will legalize it then a month after he is elected he will say he cant or the us will put pressure on them

And everyone will just accept it and move on


----------



## 1username

Torontoke said:


> Im not sure if this is the right place to post this, or if anyone will even care to read it but i just had to type it out if for no other readon than to just get it off my chest.
> 
> Over the last couple yrs i have been experiencing more and more lower back pain. In june of last yr i was on a job site working away and when i picked something up i felt a tear in my lower back and couldnt stand up.
> The next morning i went to the hospital and they said i had pulled a bunch of the muscles that run vertically.
> They sent me for catscan and mri.
> And it turns out i have arthritis in my lower back and 4 bulging discs.
> I was put on light duties and was on them til dec.
> On a rainy morning going to work i was in a head on collision after another driver decided to risk my life beating me into a driveway.
> It has caused more damage to my back now upper, my neck is still tight.
> I have a psycotherapist for my depression and anxiety.
> Havent been allowed or able to work since dec.
> So far i have switched family doctors, seen a physiotherapist, psycotherapist, massage therapist, accupunturist and a chiropractor.
> Absolutely nothing gives me any lasting relief from the pain or spasms in my back except marijuana.
> Not one of the doctors ive seen would even hear me out about filling out my paperwork for a pot script. But no one flinches when i tell them i have a 200 a month percocet script.
> Well after go through a million websites i found a dr in bc who would gladly do my paperwork for a small compassionate fee of $550.
> Unfortunately i only receive exactly my rent amount from my insurance company so thats out.
> The other day i was at the flea market and theres a guy with a both who proceeds to tell me that he specializes in getting people scripts.
> He has a friend thats a dr and thats all he does. Apparently even if u only get migraines he can guarantee anyone a script for a small fee of 250.
> Now in what possible way does it make sense that someone like me with 4 maybe 5 of the criteria health canada requires cant get his papers filled but anyone with a migraine and 250 to burn can get it no questions asked.
> 
> Ridiculous
> The fact that everyone and everything now a days is a giant cash grab saddens me the most. I am forced to brake the law because i cant afford not too.
> I know that this was perhaps another waste of my time but it made me feel better for a few minutes




Your story speaks for MANY that are all rowing from the same boat. Thank you for sharing it!

You and I have much in common and i can really relate to all you shared.

I keep trying to think positive, and trust that one day soon these silly cannalaws will all fall to the wayside.

If we cant legally cultivate, than we will all keep doing what we have for years!


Thanks again for sharing TT

:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000

I payed $100 bro it sucks but like you said it's a cash grab what was even worse was I was sent to an LP that sells garbage and when I wanted to switch you guessed it another $100 sucks man. Contact TILRAY and they will help you out. They are the best LP in Canada hands down


----------



## EsC420PoT

Torontoke said:


> Im not sure if this is the right place to post this, or if anyone will even care to read it but i just had to type it out if for no other readon than to just get it off my chest.
> 
> Over the last couple yrs i have been experiencing more and more lower back pain. In june of last yr i was on a job site working away and when i picked something up i felt a tear in my lower back and couldnt stand up.
> The next morning i went to the hospital and they said i had pulled a bunch of the muscles that run vertically.
> They sent me for catscan and mri.
> And it turns out i have arthritis in my lower back and 4 bulging discs.
> I was put on light duties and was on them til dec.
> On a rainy morning going to work i was in a head on collision after another driver decided to risk my life beating me into a driveway.
> It has caused more damage to my back now upper, my neck is still tight.
> I have a psycotherapist for my depression and anxiety.
> Havent been allowed or able to work since dec.
> So far i have switched family doctors, seen a physiotherapist, psycotherapist, massage therapist, accupunturist and a chiropractor.
> Absolutely nothing gives me any lasting relief from the pain or spasms in my back except marijuana.
> Not one of the doctors ive seen would even hear me out about filling out my paperwork for a pot script. But no one flinches when i tell them i have a 200 a month percocet script.
> Well after go through a million websites i found a dr in bc who would gladly do my paperwork for a small compassionate fee of $550.
> Unfortunately i only receive exactly my rent amount from my insurance company so thats out.
> The other day i was at the flea market and theres a guy with a both who proceeds to tell me that he specializes in getting people scripts.
> He has a friend thats a dr and thats all he does. Apparently even if u only get migraines he can guarantee anyone a script for a small fee of 250.
> Now in what possible way does it make sense that someone like me with 4 maybe 5 of the criteria health canada requires cant get his papers filled but anyone with a migraine and 250 to burn can get it no questions asked.
> 
> Ridiculous
> The fact that everyone and everything now a days is a giant cash grab saddens me the most. I am forced to brake the law because i cant afford not too.
> I know that this was perhaps another waste of my time but it made me feel better for a few minutes




You have no idea bro... It's a complete loopholed scam. Legit doctors give away the signed perscription for a fee of their choice and they will issue them for any reason at all! In california, its ridiculous, I actually went in to see the doctor which was full of about 40 people. within 1 hour, all 40 people walked out with a marijuana card. I actually brought real health documents for insomnia, and the doctor said, oh no, thats ok, here ya go! Like he didn't even give two craps! Every single person I know, has went into this place (mind you this one place is where 80% of the people in the Bay Area go to get recommendations) and they all got approved saying they had migraines or insomnia with no medical proof what so ever lmao! Its legit, as its a real doctor giving you the prescription for it, but a scam, well I guess not a scam, but a corrupted doctor whos doing it for any reason to make money. Its illegal, but really no way to prove it unless one of the people getting the card snitches, which... unless an undercover... who would? Although this is in the country of USA and not canada, and California non the less... The card was a measly 40 bucks for the whole year... And this is where iv'e gone for the past 4 years and has held strong with every and any cannabis club I've gone to all over Cali. Sorry bro.. 250? Fuckin A!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I don't understand how you can afford to grow and purchase the supplies and equipment, but cannot afford $250??? I'm not trying to be ugly, just reasonable! Pay the $250, and buy the cannabis. Growing is so much more expensive IMO!


----------



## DrFever

yo   guy  sorry fr your hardship   but  lets be realistic here  you lifted something   that   tore muscles in your back   out of curiosity  how much did  it weigh ????    did you ever think  fr one moment that it would take maybe  two people to  lift, Hmmm you were at a jb site   this makes me think that    most job sites  stress  SAFETY   that i am probably sure  you  signed  the back of book    so  you lifted  something   Wrong     so  YOUR FAULT  REALLY   
Sounds  like your in Canada ???? if thats the Case      then        health care  would  of cost you nothing   
You mention  Arthritis ???  could it be  when you were  younger     you thought it be soo cool  to show the girls   how you  didn't need a winter jacket  when it was  cold out ?? 
Again   your fault  really for not  dressing up  
So now  your on the  TAX PAYORS  DIME     WCB  or  AISH  >>>  >>>????      either one pays  pretty good   but not only that   being a pot  head  you thought this would be the  easiest  route  to getting a  Card   right  Cause  MJ  is the cure of all cures  which i am sure  you read  going thru your million sites  right ??? 
Funny  Body builders   tear muscles to  build muscles  you  ever though about  going to the  gym  and strengthening  your back  
so tell me  everytime  you smoke a joint   all the pain is gone  ha la lu yea   right ????
there obviously is a reason  Doctors  wont give you  a card  people  you ever think about that   and  dude  some doctor in BC  giving you  a signed   mj  card hahahah  cmon    dont throw your  money  away  cause  each province  has there different health care system and   i would bet    that   signed paper  would  not be worth   @ss wipe  in another province  especially when your not  a resident of BC  that would be the only way it would be  if you were there visiting  in ontario  that it might be allowed  so  please ....
 may be  you should look at harder drugs like  heroin, opium  i herd  those drugs   really  make  you feel    no pain


----------



## MR1

Dr.fever, health care does not cost nothing in Canada, we pay for it through our taxes, and the health care sucks.


----------



## DrFever

i know it costs nothing i am canadian   Eh


----------



## MR1

Are you are one of the lucky ones who does not pay taxes ?


----------



## DrFever

MRI  i pay  taxes  almost  70 percent tax  as a corporate company owner   i do get  taxable benefits   right offs   think of it this way  i pay  30,000 in GST  every  90 days    for every  paycheck  i sign i  write another  check to revenue  canada    *******  **  REALLY     34 PERCENT  CORPORATE  TAX       43 PERCENT  PERSONAL   ADD  BOTH UP  AND THAts taxes i pay   allot more then average  person  but then again i use  every advantage  of the tax right off i can 

View attachment promod.JPG


----------



## MR1

Dr. Fever, that is my point, who's getting the tax money, the government, who supplies health care , the government. So you are paying for it one way or another.


----------



## DrFever

Tax money  goes in all directions  from infrastructure to road maintenance to other provinces like QC lol and of course health care  still  comparing our health care to  united states  ?? is far better


----------



## MR1

Yes , as long as you are healthy.


----------



## Torontoke

Thankx dr ****
Real sweet of you to take they time to read everything then pick and choose things to assume about.
Actually i was told by my employer to preload a truck a 5 an by myself when no one was around. I had no oppurtunity to ask for help because no one was around.
When 30 people are waiting for supplies u do what u have to do.
After loading the stuff i still worked for 3 days barely able to move.
The doctors said i am unable to work from then til i was in a car accident.
I suppose your going to say the accident was my fault too since i chose to drive.
 I never tried to get the mj card til after my accident fyi.
Now that my prescription has been upped to 200 perks a month i asked if theres a chance of getting the card and my doctor told me he is old school and doesnt believe in mj as a pain drug and he wont prescibe it for anyone.
  Now the fact that its ok for me to walk and drive around with as many perks in my blood is far scarier than me having an mj card.
I have and will continue to supplement my own meds as i can however it would be nice to have the card so that i dont have to be so paranoid
  Since my accident i now fit into multiple reasons that the government allows for medical mj and i still cant get a card.
This thread was about the craziness that someone can get the card with migraines or insomnia for 250 but if you have legitamate readon u cant even get it without paying.
 And for the record i dont live off tax money or ever recieved a government cheque.
Now go back to being the toughest richest guy on the internet.
****


----------



## DrFever

You  live   in Canada   employment act  states   a employee  has a right to  refuse work ????
 If it was to much for one person  to do  then   you should of stated it  and  told employer  sorry    i drive truck as owner  operator tractor trailer    matter of fact    probably hand bomb   40,000 pounds weekly  so please. What do you want members here  to do   does it make you feel better  when  you get replies that  owe man that sucks    yup  government is corrupt   bla bla 
  So  really  what do you want the card for anyways ????  to grow and sell   make money  right ????  cause obviously  you cant wok anymore  puss  you want a free pass  right  with abusing  the  card   MOST JUST GROW   THERE FEW PLANTS  AND  BE DONE WITH IT   but not you  probably  got it all thought out   how  you will make a living  at it 
  well  its been proven  that most   go that route  and that is why   changes have been made in Canada  to obtain a  card  period  and it should be  that way  you know  they should have  a license  fee of 50,000  min  fee to obtain a card   wow  
 IMO  its people like you  that  caused changes  now   in reality to obtain  a card   or to grow legally you need to spend  least  million dollars   there   getting away from   the   next door neighbor  growing    and having  few   card  holders  get there medical  marijuana from  why  cause  of  dangerous goods, chemicals ,  smell  pollution  etc  now you need to be a a industrial area   with security   yup  run a business   start  up costs    min  500,000   this  gets rid of  the  card holders  not only growing  for themselves but selling it  illegally 
 but back to  you  you seem young  as a professional driver  my self   and driving well over 28 years  i have never  been in a accident  but you  head on  wow  owe by the way i average    200,000 km per  year  on rig    so tell me something  were you stoned  when you got into a head on ?????
  to think  mj is your only  option  to cure your ailing  what ever    maybe  look into another   trade    you know  EI  has some pretty good  free   up grade courses  or just go flip burgers  hahaha  really  at the end of the day  know body  really  gives a  shat 

View attachment IMG231.jpg


----------



## Torontoke

That last line is probably the saddest truth about yourself and maybe the vast majority of people.

Btw you are wrong on all counts but i prefer not to argue especially these stupid internet debates. Im not on here for a pity party or for peoples comments to change my mood either way. By your logic does making your negative abusive comments make you feel better or more manly? 

I had a doen moment and decided to share my story with the group. 
But you can think whatever you want im sure u will anyway


----------



## 000StankDank000

It doesn't matter if healthcare is free in Canada it doesn't cover MJ.

That's the last thing I want people on welfare getting free pot while I gotta work to pay for it.

I have ADHD and was in a near fatal car crash doctor looked at my medical files and gave me the max for Ontario 5 grams a day. 
I am also young in my 20. So if the doctor told you no he must have a good reason why.


----------



## Torontoke

The entire point of this thread was for me to say basically that my doctor is a dinosaur who told me he wont prescribe pot for anyone regardless if they are dying of aids or whatever else.
But if I want to pay I can get a card from a dr for $$$cash that ive never met before.
If somehow that makes senseim glad I don't understand.

I really didn't think I would get all this negativity.People claiming I want to sell weed n **** meanwhile 5 posts back I said I wish it was just grown on the side of the road...
Wouldn't weed growin on the side of the road be bad for my sales business.

Oh ya and before I forget I was an iron worker not a truck driver. I built a lot of the machinery building and maintaining roads in Ontario.
Now I am unable to work with Arthritis in my lower back, bulging discs and new muscle tears and strains daily. Add that to my depression anxiety and anger issues and im glad im allowed as many perks per month as I want lol

I thought that on a forum like this there would be much more community and support instead of people bashing and thinking they know everything.
Perhaps I should quit this forum because im obviously not enough of a **** to hang here.


----------



## Rosebud

Totontoke,

Not everyone on here are jerks.  As the first posts stated lots of us care about your situation. Please ignore dr fever. Blaming a person for lifting something to heavy is just stupid. How many of us have done that.  Sounds like your back is toast at the moment. The thing is is pot will really help you with your pain. Save your money, do it legally and get your card or whatever it is in Canada.  I paid 300 for mine 5 years ago, now it is 100, but it is worth it for peace of mind and less pain in the body.

Please don't view us from one insensitive twit.

Good luck to you. We are on your side.

And fever, what the heck are you doing? Showing stupid car pictures?


----------



## Torontoke

Thanks rose
I think my belief that theres still a lot of good people left in the world is one of the few things left keeping me going.
I doubt anyone joins a marijuana forum to come online and have weiner flexing contests.

I cant be bothered with crap like that.

As for mj helping the pain your 100 percent right and thankfully a good friend of mine is a designated grower for 3 other people. well technically he is designated for two but his uncle is designated for the other two so getting the mj is the easy part its the leaving and driving around with it that makes me nervous.

hopefully I will be able to get the card soon and end my paranoia


----------



## Rosebud

I hope you can do it soon. And when you need help growing the dank...that is what we are here for.


----------



## bud88

Torontoke,
Did you consider changing doctor's? I am in the US and in a state with MMJ but my Dr(who off the record is all for it) cannot prescribe because the health care facility I go to is FEDERALLY FUND!!! So I am in the process of getting my card by having to pay out of pocket for the visit to the MJ Dr even though I have insurance that would cover the visit if it were my Primary care Dr.....
Hopefully everything will work out for you!!


----------



## kaotik

Torontoke said:


> As for mj helping the pain your 100 percent right and thankfully a good friend of mine is a designated grower for 3 other people. well technically he is designated for two but his uncle is designated for the other two so getting the mj is the easy part its the leaving and driving around with it that makes me nervous.
> 
> hopefully I will be able to get the card soon and end my paranoia



you sure about that man?
they annexed home growing up here in canada (well it's going through the courts and is all a mess ATM)
getting carded wont mean you can grow, it will mean you will be allowed to buy from 1 of the legal producers. 
your buddy was under the old system, and is likely doing that illegally now. 

i don't want to encourage anyone to risk their safety, but i'd much rather chose to go underground quietly and do my own thing, screw the big LP cashcroppers.
not to mention health canada already brutally breaking trust with our info recently, and threatening to turn it to local authorities when these laws changed.
nah, forget canada's medical system IMO


----------



## MR1

Like kaotic says, I am Canadian and have been growing for myself for over 10 years, there is no way I would buy pot from the government.


----------



## Warrior

Thanks for sharing your story Torontooke......I can definitely relate.....

And FYI, the old rules are being enforced, due to a court upheld referendum, In Canada....so growers in Canada can in fact still grow their own MMJ and supply other carded individuals, I suppose until they figure out how to get enough weed in dispensaries to supply the demand from DR's Perscriptions?...and again try and cut out growing rights for card holders completely? And in turn make you PURCHASE your MMJ from a dispensary(who will be supplied by a handful of large scale industrial growing sites), if you wish too comply with Federal/Provincial/ law.   Cheers....


----------



## Torontoke

I dont even care about going along with the governments rules anymore.
I wanted the card so that if i was ever stopped or questioned by a cop i could pull the card out and shut him down.
Last week i received more bad news from an xray.
Apparently i now have compression fractures in my spine to go along with the lower back arthrosis. I thought wow maybe now my dr will sign.
Nope
Actually laughed when i asked him and said whats wrong with the oxys...
I officially give up


----------



## trillions of atoms

It sounds like you need surgery,  I have been there and it was the only thing that gave me real relief other than pot.

I'm sorry about you troubles my friend. I would go get another Mr I and possibly CT bone scan, any special it's will tell if you need surgery.


----------



## Torontoke

Got an xray that said i had compression fractures then i went for a bone scan that said i didnt.
Now my dr is sending me to a specialist because the pain is exactly where the xray said i had fractures.
I would never have surgery on my spine.
I know too many people that are worse off now after surgery


----------



## trillions of atoms

Do the research...

Pick an expirenced surgeon that comes highly recommend.  Operations of this nature have come a looong way in the last 20 years. 

If you have insurance it will be covered.

Have the surgeon look at the  scans -NOT the radiologist. I dealt with the same thing. The person without the expierence was trying to call the shots and didn't see the damage originally.

X rays can't be trusted 100% by themselves


----------



## Torontoke

Not sure if surgery is even applicable in my situation.
Ive been waiting for two months for an appointment with a specialist.
My xray said i have compression fractures but the bone scan says i dont.
So i shall have to wait and see.

I did finally convince my dr to recommend me to a dr that would prescribe mm
Just to help cut back on some of my opiates.
Ive been a regular smoker for 18 yrs and i know that the lps dont offer top notch medicine but to finally have a f.u police card makes me smile.

If anyone needs help finding a place to get a script. Just message me and as long as ur  looking for a legitimate health condition i will gladly help point you in the right direction here in ontario


----------



## kaotik

you got a script?.. my condolences.
getting carded in canada is nothing like being carded in america (where it's actually a good thing)
now you get a choice of the many overpriced, junk legal producers pot. :yay:
sounds like you're aware it's not really a win, with our system such a mess currently.. only way to get the relief from pot you need is to break the law and do it yourself, in our country. hate to say it.

all you did was signup for a some **; 
now you get to spend a bunch of cash, only to conclude your first LP sucks.
then jump a bunch of hoops to try to get on with another..
hope they might stock what you want (and if something actually miraculously does work from them, hope it's available again)
..only to find they suck too (only after spending a bunch more cash)


should not support their little racket man. you only encourage and continue this farce with your support.


----------



## Torontoke

Being carded is a good thing for me.
I plan to make one order and then keep doing my own refills.
In february hopefully own med pot situation changes but until then i just wanted some relief from the cops. I may or may not have gotten it but it wasnt for lack of trying.

In the meantime i take care of myself while stockpiling ammo for a court case if i ever need to go that route.


----------

